# Electrical connector part numbers



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Note!!!! This thread is unverified data! If you can personally attest to the validity of any data posted here PLEASE LET ME KNOW. I want to make this a thread that people can depend on.

I find it difficult to find the numbers for replacement connectors for this engine, so I'm reaching out for help. I know you can buy connectors as raw connectors+pins+seals or as repair pigtails pre-terminated with generic yellow wires. 

If you know the part numbers for most any connector on the 1.8t, please post with the details you have on it. If you know the best place to source these, please post it. Don't worry about the organization, I'll clean it up later.

As to my immediate need, I need a new pigtail for the N112. My wires are frayed and have been causing my drivability issues when they periodically short to ground.

Thanks guys!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/General_Purpose/Electrical/Connectors/


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=245319


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.bmotorsports.com/shop/index.php/cPath/109?osCsid=3g26hnedfmm3rtumbvmo514265


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

Great Thread, Various Pins and Terminals, I'll look for more later


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

N112 evap solenoid uses bosch jetronic 2 pin connector
VW PN: 037906240

Vw wire set: 000-979-133-E








Extractor scwaben ce-91

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/037_906_240/ES274826/
http://www.bmotorsports.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/109_130_134/products_id/942
http://www.bmotorsports.com/shop/product_info.php/products_id/943









The n112 solenoid uses a male jetronic connector on it similar to a fuel injector.








http://www.bmotorsports.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/109_130_197/products_id/565

Both the male and female versions of this plug use round wire seals








http://www.bmotorsports.com/shop/product_info.php/products_id/486

I'll get back later with which pin goes where and wire color on my awp harness









Stock harness uses a short 2 pin oval to ev1 adapter pigtail.








Oval plug
VW Part # http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/8D0973822/ES433150/








Vw wire set for oval plug: 000-979-134-E









My fix...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

MAF








uses


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Man where was this thread about two years ago 

I ran into this issue when trying to find connectors for my Steering wheel swap. I was able to find out that most of the connectors are made by tyco electronics. They have site I can't get to right now, but if you google them you should be able to find them. They have data sheets and a parts search. ANT THE KNEE's ETKA sheet is a solid reference though. I have used those connectors supplied by ECS and they are perfect. I rewired my Audi's OEM AMP using those! I am pretty sure they are direct replacement for 90% of the terminals under the hood. I will look through my research stuff when I get home! 

Oh yeah don't forget to put a link to the terminal removal kits, not needed but will save you a ton of headaches.


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

*TERMINALS/PINS*





_*1.5mm PINS (Micro Timer)*_:

16 - *N 10335706* - 1.5mm flat contact for 0.35-0.5mm² wire (female) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *969019-2*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated: *969019-3*
17 - *N 10335807* - 1.5mm flat contact for 0.5-1.0mm² wire (female) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *964275-2*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated: *964275-3*
18 - *N 10336005* - 1.5mm flat contact with retaining lug for 0.35-0.5mm² wire (male) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *969029-2*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated: *969029-3*
19 - *N 10336105* - 1.5mm flat contact with retaining lug for 0.5-1.0mm² wire (male) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *964270-2*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated: *964270-3*


_*2.8mm PINS (Junior Power Timer)*_:

** - *VW P/N N/A* - 2.8mm flat contact with retaining lug for 0.35-0.5mm² wire (male) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *2-964297-1*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated: *1-964297-3*
20 - *N 10318905* - 2.8mm flat contact with retaining lug for 0.5-1.0mm² wire (male) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *2-964299-1*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated: *1-964299-3*
21 - *N 10319005* - 2.8mm flat contact with retaining lug for 1.5-2.5mm² wire (male) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *2-964301-1*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated: *1-964301-3*
25 - *N 90684307* - 2.8mm flat contact for 0.35-0.5mm² wire (female) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *964281-2*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated:*964281-4*
25 - *N 90684405* - 2.8mm flat contact for 0.5-1.0mm² wire (female) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *964285-2*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated:*964285-4*
26 - *N 90684505* - 2.8mm flat contact for 1.5-2.5mm² wire (female) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *964287-2*; _TYCO_ p/n, gold plated:*964287-5*


_*4.8mm PINS (Standard Power Timer)*_:

22 - *N 10319103* - 4.8mm flat contact for 0.5-1.0mm² wire (male) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *964309-1*
23 - *N 10319203* - 4.8mm flat contact for 1.5-2.5mm² wire (male) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *964311-1*
24 - *N 10319303* - 4.8mm flat contact for 4.0mm² wire (male) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *964313-1*
27 - *N 90732603* - 4.8mm flat contact for 0.5-1.0mm² wire (female) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *969041-1*
28 - *N 90732703* - 4.8mm flat contact for 1.5-2.5mm² wire (female) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *969043-1*
29 - *N 90696603* - 4.8mm flat contact for 4.0mm² wire (female) -> _TYCO_ p/n, tin plated: *969045-1*
30 - *N 90422102* - 4.8mm flat contact with retaining lug for 6mm² wire (female)

Pics and equivalent wire sets P/Ns:



_*Note: *
VW does not sell gold plated terminals. Tin plated pins are available in bags of 25 pieces:_



<hr style="color:HR;background-color:HR;display:block;"/>


*WIRE SEALS*


_*3.9x7.8mm wire seals for 1.5mm terminals*:_

*357972740D* - grey, for 0.5-0.75mm² wire -> _TYCO_ p/n: *963530-1*
*357972740E* - red, for 0.35-0.5mm² wire -> _TYCO_ p/n: *964971-1*
*357972740F* - yellow, for 1.0mm² wire -> _TYCO_ p/n: *964972-1*




_*5.6x7.8mm wire seals for 2.8mm terminals*:_

*357972741* - blue, for 0.35-1.0mm² wire -> _TYCO_ p/n: *963294-1*
*357972741A* - red, for 1,5mm² wire -> _TYCO_ p/n: *963293-1*
*357972741B* - yellow, for 1.5-2.5mm² wire -> _TYCO_ p/n: *963292-1*
*357972841* - green, cavity plug -> _TYCO_ p/n: *828922-1*




_*9.0x7.8mm wire seals for 4.8mm terminals*:_

*357972742A* - white, for 0.5-1.0mm² wire -> _TYCO_ p/n: *963243-1*
*357972742B* - red, for 1.5-2.5mm² wire -> _TYCO_ p/n: *963244-1*
*357972742E* - blue, for 2.5-4.0mm² wire -> _TYCO_ p/n: *963245-1*
*357972842* - black, cavity plug -> _TYCO_ p/n: *100132-1*



<hr style="color:HR;background-color:HR;display:block;"/>


*CONNECTORS*


_*Note*: 
P/Ns are for 1.8T AUQ 6sp-MT MY2003.
"PN1 / PN2" denotes interchangeable part numbers.
Stuff written in blue requires gold plated terminals._

_*Connectors with 1.5mm pins*:_

*1J0973701*
F1 - Oil pressure switch

*1J0973702*
G17 - Ambient temperature sensor
F34 - Brake fluid level warning switch
F88 - Power steering pressure switch
F4 - Reverse light switch, on gearbox
G61, G66 - Knock sensors

*1J0973703 / 3D0973703*
G65 - A/C pressure sensor
G266 - Oil level and temperature sender

*1J0973704*
G31 - Charge air pressure sender

*1J0973712 / 4B0973712*
G62/G2 - Coolant temperature sender

*1J0973713*
J338 - Throttle valve actuator module


_*Connectors with 2.8mm pins*:_

*037906240*
G42 - Intake air temperature sender
N75 - Charge pressure control solenoid valve
N112 - Secondary air inlet valve
N205 - Camshaft adjustment valve
N249 - Turbocharger air recirculation valve

*037973202*
N30, N31, N32, N33 - Fuel injectors

*1J0973202*
G32 - Coolant shortage indicator sender
G33 - Windshield washer fluid level sensor

*1J0973722*
N80 - Activated charcoal filter system solenoid valve
V59 - Windshield and rear window washer pump
N25 - A/C Compressor Clutch (mates to male P/N *1J0973822*)

*1J0973772*
Alternator

*1J0973723*
G22 - Speedometer sender, on gearbox

*1J0973723G*
G28 - Engine speed sender

*1H0973703*
G163 - Hall sender

*1J0973724*
N70, N127, N291, N292 - Ignition coil on plug
G130 - Lambda probe, post cat
T4 - connector near starter (mates to male P/N *1J0973824*)

*1J0973775A / 1J0973999A*
G70 - Mass air meter

*1J0973733*
G39 - Lambda probe, pre cat


_*Connectors with 1.5 & 2.8mm pins*:_

*1J0973837*
T14 - connector near the battery


_*Connectors with 4.8mm pins*:_

*357972771*
B - Starter

*1J0973752*
V101 - Secondary air pump motor
T2 - connector, in left engine compartment (under the cable duct)

*1J0937773*
Fuse box, on top of battery

*1J0973203*
Radiator fan switch


<hr style="color:HR;background-color:HR;display:block;"/>


*WIRING DIAGRAMS*


1.8T_AWP_AUQ_AUM.pdf

1.8T_AWD.pdf


<hr style="color:HR;background-color:HR;display:block;"/>


*TUBING*



No. 1 - split convoluted tubing (coils of 5 meters):
_________________
N 10732401 - 4.5mm
N 10732501 - 7.5mm
N 10732601 - 10mm
N 10732701 - 13mm
N 10732801 - 17mm
N 10732901 - 22mm


No. 2 - end piece:
_________________
N 90681901 - 4.5mm
N 90682001 - 7.5mm
N 90682101 - 10mm
N 90682201 - 13mm
N 90682601 - 17mm
N 90682701 - 22mm


No. 3 - Y piece:
______________A_____B_____C
N 90680701 - 7.5mm-4.5mm-4.5mm
037972645 - 7.5mm-7.5mm-4.5mm
N 90680901 - 22mm-17mm-10mm
N 90681201 - 22mm-17mm-13mm
N 90718301 - 22mm-22mm-22mm


No. 4 - T piece:
______________A_____B_____C
N 90668801 - 7.5mm-7.5mm-7.5mm
N 90668901 - 10mm-7.5mm-7.5mm
N 90669201 - 13mm-10mm-10mm
N 90669301 - 13mm-7.5mm-13mm
N 90669401 - 13mm-13mm-7.5mm
N 90669501 - 17mm-17mm-10mm
N 90669601 - 17mm-17mm-7.5mm
N 90669701 - 17mm-13mm-13mm
N 90893101 - 17mm-13mm-17mm
N 90680201 - 17mm-13mm-7.5mm
N 90680401 - 22mm-22mm-4.5mm
N 90680501 - 22mm-13mm-17mm
N 90680601 - 22mm-22mm-22mm


<hr style="color:HR;background-color:HR;display:block;"/>


*CABLE SHOES & SOLDER PINS*




01 - 2D0972982D - connector with solder pin for contact housing
02 - 2D0972982E - connector with solder pin for contact housing
03 - 2D0972982F - connector with solder pin for contact housing
04 - 8A0972980A - connector with solder pin for contact housing for 1.0-2.0mm² wire

05 - 111971941 - 6.3mm flat connector for 2.5mm² wire
06 - N 0174835 - 2.8mm flat connector with retaining lug for 1.0mm² wire
07 - N 0174907 - 6.3mm flat connector with retaining lug for 1.0mm² wire

08 - 111971945C - cable shoe for 0.5-1.0mm² wire, hole diameter: 4mm
09 - 111971945D - cable shoe for 0.5-1.0mm² wire, hole diameter: 6mm
10 - 111971945E - cable shoe for 0.5-1.0mm² wire, hole diameter: 8mm
11 - 111971949B - cable shoe for 1.5-2.5mm² wire, hole diameter: 6mm
12 - 111971947B - cable shoe for 4.0-6.0mm² wire, hole diameter: 6mm
13 - 111971948 - cable shoe for 4.0-6.0mm² wire, hole diameter: 8mm
14 - 111971948A - cable shoe for 4.0-6.0mm² wire, hole diameter: 10mm
15 - 111971949A - cable shoe for 1.5-2.5mm² wire, hole diameter: 4mm


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Bump


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I will create a permanent google doc spreadsheet of this as we move down the line


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

groggory said:


> N112 evap solenoid uses bosch ev1 2 pin connector
> VW PN: 037906240


sorry pet peave....

THIS IS CALLED A JETRONIC CONNECTOR. EV1 is not used to dictate connector types... 


v/r

Your friendly neighborhood fueling experts.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> sorry pet peave....
> 
> THIS IS CALLED A JETRONIC CONNECTOR. EV1 is not used to dictate connector types...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. We all have our pet peeves. (sp)


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

Subscribed. I have been searching high and low for this information.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

This thread is amazing.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I looked forever for this. Couldn't find it and it was linked to me in another thread. I'm hoping this helps someone else find this gold mine in the future!!! Thanks so much for putting this together!


Vw wire harness pins

Audi wire harness pins

Mk4 wire harness pins



Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------

